# Finding The Remington 597 Magazine



## Whyemier (Nov 19, 2016)

Seems simple enough, just go to E-bay and bid or buy it now.  Hmmmm?  The only trouble is the price.  I s'pose its the going rate to pay $16 for a 10 round mag, plus shipping but I don't know.  I wanted two or three of them and being as I'm cheap...uh...that is thrifty I don't want to spend that much.  'Specially since I can get a 30 round polymer magazine for $19.95 at Rural King just down the road. Wasn't looking for that either, the 30 rounds. Not that there is a problem with it but I just wasn't looking for that.

My brother in law gave me this rifle, after his daughter, and therefore my niece, left it outside for an extended period, asked if I thought I could make it work again.  Well...Huh!...I'm a machinist ain't I...or some such.  So I am fixing it and turns out he doesn't seem to want it back but also can't seem to find the magazines for it. So Prob'ly the best thing is to get the 30 round mag and pick up a couple of 10 rnd mags later.

BTW, I've heard these rifles have a FTF & FTE _(fail to fire, fail to eject)_ problem. Someone said its the ammo you use and that CCI is the best for this rifle. Also heard there may have been feeding problems associated with the 30 round mag. Any thoughts?


----------



## fast freddie (Nov 19, 2016)

all 22 simi autos need good ammo like cci or other premium ammo. for a cheapie a 597 is a good gun and when clean it will shoot many 30 round mags before it fails to feed. I shoot 597s a lot and enjoy them. a 30 round mag takes a long time to load and the last few rounds are hard to load and sometimes distort so I only load about 25 rounds in them.


----------



## Whyemier (Nov 20, 2016)

fast freddie said:


> all 22 simi autos need good ammo like cci or other premium ammo. .. a 30 round mag takes a long time to load and the last few rounds are hard to load and sometimes distort so I only load about 25 rounds in them.


Thanks Fast Freddie, I'll remember that about the 25 rounds.


----------



## Whyemier (Nov 21, 2016)

Went ahead and purchased the thirty (30) round grey polymer magazine at Rural King.  

Started the _muzzle brake/flash suppressor_ this afternoon.  Turned it to size, drilled and reamed, bored for a light press fit.  Milled the slot for the sight, started to cut the grooves and smart man that I am I didn't secure the collet block and collet completely.    Man I hate that.  Trashed it  and lost all the work time.  As many times as I've done 

something like this you'd think I would learn.      :***** slap:

Crud!  Guess it really doesn't need one, just a 22LR, but I wanted one.  Thought it would dress it up some.

Take another shot at it tomorrow.

Time for a cold one.


----------



## Randall Marx (Dec 8, 2016)

So how did it come out?


----------



## Whyemier (Dec 8, 2016)

All was well on the second muzzle brake machine.  Took it to the _'wilderness'_ by my Brother-In-Law to test fire and after some adjustment it worked like designed.  I had a few fail to loads and some fail to fires at first.  Figured out it was loose/compressed bolt springs.  I stretched them and reinstalled and had no trouble, no misfires, no fail to loads.  I even reloaded the cartridges that failed to fire and they all fired.

I hear some folks have trouble with this rifle failing to fire or failing to eject but don't see that as a real problem with this firearm.













Remington 597



__ Whyemier
__ Dec 8, 2016


----------



## fast freddie (Feb 20, 2017)

Testing....


----------



## Randall Marx (Feb 20, 2017)

Sorry I missed your reply, Whyemier, but I'm very glad it turned out so well. That's quite encouraging!


----------

